# Alright help me out bros & gals!!



## beasto (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok got some RIPS!!! I can't really decide rather I should just wait to use them in my next cycle or start it with my PCT which would run it going into my next cycle (since I will be running the rips 8 months)...chime in!!! Seeing what yall think on this one, since I can't make up my damn mind!!! Yall will get me on the right track.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 28, 2012)

Start in PCT and head into the next cycle feeling like a beast (with limp wrists - you'll see what I mean).


----------



## DF (Aug 28, 2012)

Yup start them Asap!


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 28, 2012)

Start them now, u wont regret it.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 28, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Yup start them Asap!



This!.................


----------



## grind4it (Aug 28, 2012)

What the hell are you waiting for? For the love of God man; start now!!!


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 28, 2012)

Begin @ once!  I would...


----------



## JOMO (Aug 28, 2012)

grind4it said:


> What the hell are you waiting for? For the love of God man; start now!!!



LOUD NOISESSS!! Get on them asap.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 28, 2012)

in pct.....


----------



## beasto (Aug 28, 2012)

Well BIG THANKS FELLAS!!! LET THE GAMES BEGIN ; )


----------

